# Hi!



## zatchbell322 (May 14, 2007)

Hello I am new here and glad to find a kitty forum! My name is Melinda I live in Oregon with my husband and our pets. I am going to school to be a veterinary assistant and graduate in August.
I have 2 kitties Bella and Mort, both girls. Bella is a dilute tortie and very to herself. Mort is a bengal cross and very affectionate and snuggly. We also have Lex ( airedale/amstaff mix), 2 ferrets Smoky and Lily and also our gold fish Hardey.
I look forward to learning new things and talking with people who enjoy cats as much as I do!

Oh! And a new kitten will be home on tuesday hopefully (Husband still hasnt given me the thumbs up :wink


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Melinda!! Congrats on your upcoming graduation  We have quite a few vet techs here so you can talk shop :wink: Your cats are adorable, too.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you join us Melinda. Cute kitties, I also have one aloof & one snugglebunny :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties  . Do you like that anime show Zatch Bell? Is that how you got your username? I like it  .


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

zatchbell322 said:


> Oh! And a new kitten will be home on tuesday hopefully (Husband still hasnt given me the thumbs up :wink


I'm pretty sure if you have the kitty and the day picked out, that baby's coming home!

Welcome! 

:2kitties


----------



## zatchbell322 (May 14, 2007)

DesnBaby said:


> Cute kitties  . Do you like that anime show Zatch Bell? Is that how you got your username? I like it  .




Well yea! A couple years ago when it first came out I thought the name was cute so I used it as an email address, I guess it just kinda stuck with me.


----------



## zatchbell322 (May 14, 2007)

marie73 said:


> zatchbell322 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh! And a new kitten will be home on tuesday hopefully (Husband still hasnt given me the thumbs up :wink
> ...



LOL! He finally agreed out loud. I will post up pics as soon as I can :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the gang! Congrats on the new addition! My four send petts & purrs


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Welcome! Can't wait to see pictures of your crew and the new kitten!


----------

